# Saxon VIK Live Steam



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

A toy for grown ups. Schug / Accucraft nex VI K http://accucraft.de/Produkte/1_20_3...team_.html

Have Fun

Juergen / Fritz


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

It's a VERY nice model, especially in green. Lorenz sent me the blurb this morning to try and tempt me. He's a real tryer, that boy! 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------

